# Joe Satriani in Calgary



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

and in Edmonton and Winnipeg, anyone know if Joe has ever played Calgary before. 

I bought tickets today for the Oct 3 show in Calgary, can't wait.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Joe was in Calgary way back on the Flying in a Blue Dream Tour--with Stu Hamm & Jonathan Mover as his band. It was a great show!

I think he's been back since, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just grabbed mine as well. Jeff, as usual we'll see you in the beer line.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Concert is next Friday. Can't wait.

I've seen Satch before but still...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Concert is next Friday. Can't wait.
> 
> I've seen Satch before but still...


Always a treat to see him live. I passed this time for the Massey Hall show but having second thoughts seeing as Mountain is with him on this tour. That should be good.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tonight is the night!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Tonight is the night!


Give us a report! How was it? I hear Mountain is opening, how was that as well? 
I'm going to see him next Wednesday in Kitchener


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Give us a report! How was it? I hear Mountain is opening, how was that as well?
> I'm going to see him next Wednesday in Kitchener


:smile::smile:

It's not tonight yet.

I'll give you a report tomorrow.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

The performance was great, the sound was terrible from where I was sitting. WAY WAY too much kick drum and Satriani's tone was real muddy. 

Completely flawless show, the highlight for me was the "Going to California" bit of the bass solo and the song they played after the bass solo.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

He definately wasn't cutting through like when I saw him in Florida. But then it was an outdoor venue.

I actually thought he might have been a little rusty early in the performance, as crazy as that sounds. 

The volume seemed to seep up a bit as the night went along.

All that said it still was a stellar performance. We didn't catch Mountain so I don't know how that went?


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Mountain was pretty good. I didn't watch all of it as I went out and had a beer or two. Oddly enough you could hear every note Leslie played, wish it had been the same for Satriani.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

evenon said:


> Mountain was pretty good. I didn't watch all of it as I went out and had a beer or two. Oddly enough you could hear every note Leslie played, wish it had been the same for Satriani.


I just saw them last night in Kitchener. Mountain's set was short but sweet. I preferred his tone to Satriani's. Satch was his usual impressive self but the standouts for me was Stu Hamm's bass solo and the jam at the end with Leslie West. Joe was playing a Dean Leslie West signature model for that last song (Goin' Down) and got better tone than he had all night!
BTW, did anyone get close enough to see what amps Leslie West was playing through? I was up in the mezzanine and couldn't make them out.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I just saw them last night in Kitchener. Mountain's set was short but sweet. I preferred his tone to Satriani's. Satch was his usual impressive self but the standouts for me was Stu Hamm's bass solo and the jam at the end with Leslie West. Joe was playing a Dean Leslie West signature model for that last song (Goin' Down) and got better tone than he had all night!
> BTW, did anyone get close enough to see what amps Leslie West was playing through? I was up in the mezzanine and couldn't make them out.


They are Buddha Superdrive amps in custom white.

A friend and I were there last night at Centre In the Square as well. I thought Satch's cleaner tones were good, but when it got loud the clarity was gone.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I thought Satch was great!!! It made me unlock my bridge on my PRS and downgrade to 10's!!


----------

